# ADM Grain Elevator



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't care for the way my ADM Grain Elevator turned out, so I deceided to redo the entire structure. 

What I really would like to do is replace all the windows that came with it, but the old eyes aren't what they use to be so I'm having a hard time figuring out what size replacement windows I would need. I would like to use the windows from Tichy Train Group. 

If someone could give me an idea on what size I would need order it sure would help me out.

Overthehill


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You're talking the ones going up the elevator part? I''ve got that kit and can look through my parts and measure if that's what you need.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Scott,

Those are the one that I need.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

*Window sizes fro grain elevator*

I know this post is a few weeks old. Sorry I didn't notice earlier, (I was out of town measuring up our next project for the catalog), but we have an on-line window size and reference chart that might help you find the windows you need for your elevator:
Window & Door Chart & Cross-Reference:
http://www.scalemodelplans.com/smp/tutorials/window_ref.html


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I apologize for not following up on this one. I'm out of town now, but I'll do my best to take the measurements off of my kit when I get home.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

tccarson said:


> I know this post is a few weeks old. Sorry I didn't notice earlier, (I was out of town measuring up our next project for the catalog), but we have an on-line window size and reference chart that might help you find the windows you need for your elevator:
> Window & Door Chart & Cross-Reference:
> http://www.scalemodelplans.com/smp/tutorials/window_ref.html
> 
> ...



I fixed your banner for you, so maybe you could fix your product offering? Seems only fair...


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

*...N, HO, OO, S, and O scale structures...*

Thanks for the repair job on the banner "new guy", but far be it from me to neglect my S Scale family, (I'm not playing favorites!  )...
I have a short tutorial on using our:
O Scale plans for S scale construction
HO Scale for TT " "
N Scale for Z " "
G scale is in the works.

http://www.scalemodelplans.com/smp/tutorials/scale.html

Here is an example of a Z Scale model I did using N scale plans:








TC
www.ScalwModelPlans.com/


----------



## Altoonamodelmaker#1 (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.altoonamodeworks.netSee www.altoonamodelworks.net they have a very nice grain elevator kit


----------

